# Wood Arrangement Opinions Please



## Superman (21 Mar 2008)

This the the fantastic wood I picked up some time ago, and I need to sort out the arrangement of it in my tank.

So here's a few photos of my ideas and would like you to suggest which ones would look best. Note that I have a Juwel Vision 180 and the filter box is on the right.

The options (I think, unless you suggest some new ones) are below

Would appreciate it if you could outline the reasons for your choice.

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5


----------



## Luketendo (21 Mar 2008)

2 would be good on its own, 5 if you have more pieces.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Mar 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> 2 would be good on its own, 5 if you have more pieces.



Agree with this, except I'd position #2 slightly less centrally, on the golden mean to the left of the tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Mar 2008)

I voted #1 but in hind sight I think I quite like #3


----------



## TDI-line (22 Mar 2008)

I put no. 4, but i think you could do with a smaller piece as well next to this.


----------



## Themuleous (22 Mar 2008)

2 is my preferred option but I think 4 had some potential too.

Sam


----------



## Sandra (22 Mar 2008)

i put 3.but think they all could look good


----------

